# USA vs. Europe Madone 4.5 color, Help!



## mmadavi (Sep 1, 2011)

So I've decided on buying a 2013 Trek Madone 4.5, but in the USA they only offer it in this bright red/white combo that I'm not crazy about.

However, in Europe they offer it in this extremely attractive black/white with accents finish that I absolutely love.

Here's the bike on the Irish site

My local Trek dealer says its impossible to get one sent from their factory to a US dealer. Anyone have any advice or ideas? I could buy it from a UK/French/DE shop and have it shipped over but it would be stupid expensive...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mmadavi said:


> So I've decided on buying a 2013 Trek Madone 4.5, but in the USA they only offer it in this bright red/white combo that I'm not crazy about.
> 
> However, in Europe they offer it in this extremely attractive black/white with accents finish that I absolutely love.
> 
> ...


yes, it would be stupid expensive and Trek dealers are not allowed to sell bikes via the internet or to ship them(at least in the usa, but i'd expect it to be the same in eu). the cheapest shipping rate i've seen from europe to usa is over $500, just so ya know.


----------

